# US Airways



## 1927 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thinking about going stateside again in April and looking around for bargains to SF. Itinerary is important coinsideration too as we have a baby with us, so stops and duration matter. US Airways is coming out tops from manchester, but I dont know anything about them and cant find any up to date reviews.

Whats the legrrom like, food, do you get free drinks crossing the pond? Any comments welcomed.


----------



## MikeMcc (Dec 23, 2008)

Absolute shite - I've vowed never to use them again after flying from okyo to Newark last year.  They are the US equivalent of Ryan Air, but without the personality.

The leg room was cramped, the entertainment (what there was of it) was dated.  Food and drinks are extra ($5 for a coke!), and the cabin crew were morose and in cases stroppy.  I thought NorthWorst were bad but they really took the biscuit.

I also flew on they short-hop subsidiary a few years ago.  It was badly delayed and the captain was most apologetic but put it down to 'this skin-flint company not paying enough to train and retain air-crew!'


----------



## 1927 (Dec 23, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Absolute shite - I've vowed never to use them again after flying from okyo to Newark last year.  They are the US equivalent of Ryan Air, but without the personality.
> 
> The leg room was cramped, the entertainment (what there was of it) was dated.  Food and drinks are extra ($5 for a coke!), and the cabin crew were morose and in cases stroppy.  I thought NorthWorst were bad but they really took the biscuit.
> 
> I also flew on they short-hop subsidiary a few years ago.  It was badly delayed and the captain was most apologetic but put it down to 'this skin-flint company not paying enough to train and retain air-crew!'




Phew! Pleased I didnt book with them then. I've booked with Air France/KLM from Manchester to SF via Atlanta, and home via CDG. £802 for two adults and the little un. Best bit is the waiting time at the transfer points is less than 2 hrs both ways. happy Days


----------



## Kanda (Dec 24, 2008)

Just got off a plane of theirs, never the fuck again, rude staff, shit service, can't make a fucking connection.

Never in my life have I experienced such shit (and I have had some dodgy flights in my time, internal flights in Nigeria etc... )


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2008)

All the US carriers are now 100% shit in economy. They all charge for drinks, even on long haul flights. Well worth paying a bit more for BA IMHO. 

Oh and Air France are pretty crap too, but at least they keep your wine glass topped up


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2008)

1927 said:


> Phew! Pleased I didnt book with them then. I've booked with Air France/KLM from Manchester to SF via Atlanta, and home via CDG. £802 for two adults and the little un. Best bit is the waiting time at the transfer points is less than 2 hrs both ways. happy Days



Oh. Air France/KLM via Atlanta? That will be Delta all the way then, even worse than US Air.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Absolute shite - I've vowed never to use them again after flying from okyo to Newark last year.  They are the US equivalent of Ryan Air, but without the personality.
> 
> The leg room was cramped, the entertainment (what there was of it) was dated.  Food and drinks are extra ($5 for a coke!), and the cabin crew were morose and in cases stroppy.  I thought NorthWorst were bad but they really took the biscuit.
> 
> I also flew on they short-hop subsidiary a few years ago.  It was badly delayed and the captain was most apologetic but put it down to 'this skin-flint company not paying enough to train and retain air-crew!'



You sure that wasn't Continental?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 24, 2008)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh. Air France/KLM via Atlanta? That will be Delta all the way then, even worse than US Air.



I've always had a good time on Delta to be fair.


----------



## mhendo (Dec 25, 2008)

1927 said:


> Best bit is the waiting time at the transfer points is less than 2 hrs both ways. happy Days


Are you sure that's a good idea?

Won't you have to clear customs and immigration in Atlanta, and then get yourselves and your luggage onto the domestic flight? If the lines are long, or if your plane is at all late landing in Atlanta, you might miss your connection.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 25, 2008)

mhendo said:


> Are you sure that's a good idea?
> 
> Won't you have to clear customs and immigration in Atlanta, and then get yourselves and your luggage onto the domestic flight? If the lines are long, or if your plane is at all late landing in Atlanta, you might miss your connection.



Well every time we have travelled people with kids and connections have been fast tracked to the front of the queue so I will expect the same treatment!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 25, 2008)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You sure that wasn't Continental?



Cuntinental

I always found Northworst tolerable as they have some association with KLM which makes them behave more Dutch than American.


----------



## MikeMcc (Dec 25, 2008)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You sure that wasn't Continental?


Nah, definitely US Airways, they code-share with BA.  It's only because of the access to US airports that BA has anything to do with the bar-stewards.


----------



## ethel (Dec 25, 2008)

Northwestern were fine when i flew with them earlier this month. new planes, lots of movies, decent service.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Dec 27, 2008)

All airlines in the States are now Shit!!!  You pay for everything, and don't forget your bags cannot weigh more than 50 pounds.....or you will pay dearly for the overage!  The only two airlines that still offer free food and drinks (non-alcoholic) are Alaskan Airlines and Hawaiian Airlines.

US Airways is just like the rest of them....and I actually flew them a few months ago from Cincinnati to New York....sardine can is the only thought that comes to mind!


----------



## mhendo (Dec 28, 2008)

1927 said:


> Well every time we have travelled people with kids and connections have been fast tracked to the front of the queue so I will expect the same treatment!


I see that happen at boarding all the time.

But i don't recall EVER seeing it happen at customs and immigration lines.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 28, 2008)

JoMo1953 said:


> All airlines in the States are now Shit!!!  You pay for everything, and don't forget your bags cannot weigh more than 50 pounds.....or you will pay dearly for the overage!  The only two airlines that still offer free food and drinks (non-alcoholic) are Alaskan Airlines and Hawaiian Airlines.
> 
> US Airways is just like the rest of them....and I actually flew them a few months ago from Cincinnati to New York....sardine can is the only thought that comes to mind!



Wow, I forgot about Alaskan..well cool to travel with them


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't fly a US airline long haul. IMO BA are the best to the states and often work out quite cheap as well.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a hint if you do fly US Airways, fly first class.

See how the first class passengers get treated, compared to the coach passengers all huddled on the wing


----------



## D (Jan 24, 2009)

man, it was so cold that day


----------



## Poi E (Jan 25, 2009)

Dirty planes, bad service and the crappest livery possible.


----------



## DG55 (Feb 3, 2009)

Been looking at LA recently, and noticed that the US airways was one of the cheapest direct, with Air France being even cheaper but with a connection.

I've pretty much been put-off US airways now! The cheapest UK carrier I found was BA, direct flight and around £400 return.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 10, 2009)

US Airways doesn't fly direct to LA from the UK 

Try Air New Zealand - good fares, great seats and service.


----------



## chilango (Feb 10, 2009)

US Airways is shocking.

Continental is better.

But my faves are South West and best of all Alaksa. They had microbrews!


----------



## chilango (Feb 10, 2009)

My most recent transatlantic was Air India from JFK to LHR. They were really good despite a huge delay. Comfy, good films etc. and plenty of booze and snacks.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 10, 2009)

chilango said:


> My most recent transatlantic was Air India from JFK to LHR. They were really good despite a huge delay. Comfy, good films etc. and plenty of booze and snacks.



They've got cracking business class fares too, London-New York-London for less than BA's full economy fare.

For domestic US travel there is only one serious contender - Virgin America.

Alaska Airlines are good, but standards are starting to slip and the economic down turn is bound to speed up the decline


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thinking about going stateside again in April and looking around for bargains to SF. Itinerary is important coinsideration too as we have a baby with us, so stops and duration matter. US Airways is coming out tops from manchester, but I dont know anything about them and cant find any up to date reviews.
> 
> Whats the legrrom like, food, do you get free drinks crossing the pond? Any comments welcomed.



i didn't know US Airways flys overseas.  I would recommend a major airline like NorthWest/Delta, American Airlines or United...

from 1991-1994 US Airways had four major accidents with fatalities, the last of which everyone perished

US Airways was ranked worst in customer satisfaction in 2007...


----------



## CRI (Feb 15, 2009)

Just about to book a flight to O'Hare in April - BA is working out the cheapest and best times, so I'm going for that one.

Last year, I went with AA and all was fine.  Delta the year before were pretty good, although that time I had a connection, the inbound flight from Heathrow was delayed and I got stuck on feck awful Cincinnati airport for an age, but flight itself wasn't bad.

Have always found the food sucks on BA if you're a veggie, but I'll pack a sandwich or something.  

Worst ever experience was Continental - that was nearly 20 years ago and I still haven't got over the trauma of their absolute bloody rudeness to everyone.  Never again.

Oh, TWA used to be crap, but they were the only ones who did a direct flight to St Louis, so I suffered with them for years until they went bust.  Don't miss 'em a bit.

Once flew with Air Canada and that was about the best all round, but they don't seem to be going where I want to go anymore.


----------



## Santino (Feb 16, 2009)

I flew US Airways in 2001, about 6 weeks after September 11th. The plane was three-quarters empty and they gave us as much free wine as we could drink. It was a good flight.

Then on the way home, they forgot to tell us that the flight times had changed, so we almost got stranded for a day, but then someone managed to get us onto a flight at the last minute and we had an exciting dash through LAX to catch it.

So.


----------

